# Reducir Circuito De Mouse



## Skalien (May 3, 2009)

hola tengo una consulta yq eu estoy tratando de hacer un experimento, si es que se puede reducir la placa circuito de un mouse con scroll (ruedita de desplazamiento de arriba del mouse) y reducirla solo a hacer el circuito que controla el movimiento de ese scroll, mi idea es deshacerme del circuito del mouse completo y solo usar un circuito para el scroll obviamente con la misma salida usb del mouse paraconexión al PC ya que en el pc esta mi experimento, pero reducir la placa del mouse a un simple scroll, ojala alguien pueda ayudarme, saludos


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Hombre, si has sacado el scroll de un raton, basta que tambien saques el IC y no hagas el sensor de desplazamiento, con eso ya lo puedes conectar.


----------



## Skalien (May 5, 2009)

lo hice pero el pc no me reconoce el mouse


----------



## Tomasito (May 5, 2009)

Qué integrado tiene el mouse? Buscá la hoja de datos o posteá acá qué integrado es así te podemos ayudar mejor.

Esas cosas a veces son dificiles por el ruido, yo una vez traté de montar el sensor óptico de un mouse óptico con un cable plano de pocos centímetros y no funcionaba por el ruido que entraba.


----------

